# FORUM AO VIVO ??? porque não...........



## GARFEL (27 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

caros meteos
a minha dica é a seguinte
sou um apaixonado pela meteorologia, geografia, cartografia etc...etc...
porem os meus conhecimentos´são básicos á semelhança de muitos membros e até de muitos visitantes.
É evidente tambem que aqui no forum existem pessoas qualificadas e que sabem fazer a interpretação de mapas, de runs and so on.......
o repto que deixo á discussão de todos e em particular aos moderadores e administradores é o seguinte : 
promover num espaço adequado ( a biblioteca municipal de tomar ou outra por ex..) um dia ( ou meio ) onde as pessoas mais habilitadas  em meteorologia pudessem falar com recurso a meios audio-visuais, a todos aqueles com menos conhecimentos de forma a que compreendamos  melhor este maravilhoso mundo que nos rodeia e entusiasma vastos dias neste forum.
garfel


----------



## mocha (27 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

parece que não fui a unica a pensar o mesmo, era uma exelente ideia e mesma precisava de aprender e muito


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Apoiado. 
Curiosos já temos, falta agora um "professor"


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

ok
só precisamos de discutir o assunto e
ouvir o que estes espectaculares moderadores administradores têm para nos dizer
thanks a lot


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Espero que não levem a mal a minha opinião e encarem-na só como a opinião de um mero utilizador do fórum, mas o formato apresentado não é o meu preferido.

Concordo em encontros dos membros do fórum! Falar sobre meteorologia é interessante e podemos sempre aprender mais e melhor, tal como aprendemos nestas páginas. 

Agora o modelo apresentação, ou dissertação, em que alguns dariam uma espécie de aula, é algo que julgo nunca ter sido a filosofia deste fórum... Uma questão de personalidade da casa, se me faço entender.

Daria de certa forma a sensação de uns saberem exageradamente mais que os outros, alguns entenderiam isso como poder, facilmente outros entenderiam como vaidade ou afirmação... 

Este fórum sempre fugiu um pouco a esse tipo de situações. Já em várias ocasiões a administração do fórum, nas várias pessoas que a representam, se tentou afastar de qualquer protagonismo ou visibilidade excessiva. Este fórum até hoje (e se calhar é uma razão do seu sucesso) nunca foi uma feira de vaidades.

Este meu comentário, não vem tirar o valor à tua sugestão GARFEL. Aprender é sempre importante  . Apenas expressei aquela que é sinceramente a minha opinião


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 19:55)

É uma boa ideia...
É uma óptima oportunidade para aprender mais (que bem preciso...)...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 01:00)

vitamos disse:


> Espero que não levem a mal a minha opinião e encarem-na só como a opinião de um mero utilizador do fórum, mas o formato apresentado não é o meu preferido.
> 
> Concordo em encontros dos membros do fórum! Falar sobre meteorologia é interessante e podemos sempre aprender mais e melhor, tal como aprendemos nestas páginas.
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente... 
Não acho que seja esse o propósito para o qual este fórum esteja direccionado. Se em teoria não considero viável, na prática muito menos!!!
Claro, é também apenas a minha opinião!


----------

